# Pregnant with beany nr5!



## natasja32

Im still in shock....hubby and i did the deed once when we were away on hols,figured that we missed the eggy as it was after suposed ovulation...how wrong was I! :dohh:

Please if you are on my FB dont mention anything.:blush:

MIL is going to be livid. She didnt want hubby and I to have another baby.:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







Digi.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sawah

Wow thought Id have a browse & see your fab news :happydance:
Big congrats hunnie :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Squeee!!!!!!! Lovely digi :)


----------



## stephwiggy

brill news sweety -- sod mil - xx


----------



## janeybaby

Congrats. Why does MIL not want you to have a baby lol. Its not like she will be having it :rofl: mind you my MIL will be the same but we don't care it's our family our lives :)


----------



## natasja32

janeybaby said:


> Congrats. Why does MIL not want you to have a baby lol. Its not like she will be having it :rofl: mind you my MIL will be the same but we don't care it's our family our lives :)

Just because she feels she has to have a say in our lives.:growlmad: Drives me potty. I look after my kids when they are ill and when they are not,plus hubby and i dont go out often so its not like i ask her to babysit either.


----------



## honeybee2

fook your MIL!!!


:wohoo: :bunny: :wohoo: 

you go Nat!


----------



## natasja32

honeybee2 said:


> fook your MIL!!!
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :bunny: :wohoo:
> 
> you go Nat!

:haha::haha: Thats just what I said!


----------



## Deli

What lovely news! Congratulations!

Sod your MIL. I have six children. We got negative comments with the fifth (we are married, not on benefits, all the same father etc etc) so didn't tell anyone with the sixth til we were 23 weeks (I wore A LOT of baggy clothes lol) so they had to put up or shut up! If you're both happy about it then who cares what anyone else thinks!


----------



## lisa_33

well done and congratualtions hunny!! xxxx


----------



## janeybaby

She sounds like my MIL lol

MIL has told us that she has had her children and will not look after grandchildren on a regular basis when I got offered a part time job that was term time only and would have meant needing someone to look after our kids for 1 hour a week lol

the thing is 2 weeks prior to me being offered this job she had been going on about how I needed to get a little job so I could help with bills as we was really sruggling back then. 

I think we will be keeping our BFP (when we get one) a secret from her till its no longer possible lmao


----------



## princess_bump

fantastic news sweetie! huge congratulations :hugs:


----------



## LittleAngel09

Not really got anything to do with your MIL. Ignor her. Many congrats. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## baby05

Congratulations! I am also having my 5th baby, and could care less what family thinks! It isnt like they are around to help out anyway!

Wishing you a Happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## lizzieredrup

YAY! YAY! YAY!! Im soooo happy for you hun!!! :D Who cares what the MIL thinks!! lol

Im looking forward to stalking you through this pregnancy now, gutted I can't be a bump buddy! LOL xxxx

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## lexx7

Bloody mil's - mine is a :witch: too :haha: although at the moment she is the opposite and hinting at how long it's taking us ttc and my "problems!" And I doubt she will want to help out when we finally get our bundle of joy - oh no, too busy going on hols 10 times a year!! :dohh:

Leave her to it, enjoy your lovely family and have a happy and healthy pregnancy and :baby: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ChristinaRN

Congrats on baby #5! 
We are on baby #4 and get the same comments from family.....it drives me mad!


----------



## honeybee2

my MIL wont shut up about when we're having one! She knows Im at uni, although we have been trying. I wish she knew how long we had been trying for- Im positive if she knew we needed IVF she'd probs pay for it :haha:


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats !!! Wishing you a Happy & Healthy 9 Months. And also just ignore what your MIL says it's your life not hers !!!


----------



## FierceAngel

sod the mil this is the best news ive heard all day xx

so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

That has made my day - congrats xxx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats babe x


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Whoooooooo. Congratulations!!! Xxx


----------



## embojet

Congrats! Sod what she thinks!


----------



## HannahGraceee

congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## kermie219

YAAAAAAAAY! congratulations! ooh man! I can't believe it we can be pregnant together AGAIN! hehe Congrats! don't say anything on my facebook either though still a secret as I have no idea how far I am lol I'm so excited for you!


----------



## natasja32

kermie219 said:


> YAAAAAAAAY! congratulations! ooh man! I can't believe it we can be pregnant together AGAIN! hehe Congrats! don't say anything on my facebook either though still a secret as I have no idea how far I am lol I'm so excited for you!

OMG woman huge congrats!:happydance::happydance: Can we be bump buddies???:flower:


----------



## kermie219

natasja32 said:


> kermie219 said:
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAY! congratulations! ooh man! I can't believe it we can be pregnant together AGAIN! hehe Congrats! don't say anything on my facebook either though still a secret as I have no idea how far I am lol I'm so excited for you!
> 
> OMG woman huge congrats!:happydance::happydance: Can we be bump buddies???:flower:Click to expand...

we certainly can be! I have my booking appt Monday then a scan at some point next week (haven't had a period in 18months and was on the pill hahaha) but think we are probably right around the same:) can't be more than 6 weeks I wouldn't think! how you feeling?


----------



## natasja32

kermie219 said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kermie219 said:
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAY! congratulations! ooh man! I can't believe it we can be pregnant together AGAIN! hehe Congrats! don't say anything on my facebook either though still a secret as I have no idea how far I am lol I'm so excited for you!
> 
> OMG woman huge congrats!:happydance::happydance: Can we be bump buddies???:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> we certainly can be! I have my booking appt Monday then a scan at some point next week (haven't had a period in 18months and was on the pill hahaha) but think we are probably right around the same:) can't be more than 6 weeks I wouldn't think! how you feeling?Click to expand...

FAB! I have a bump buddy!:happydance::happydance: I was on the pill too,but didnt take them like i should so stopped.:blush: I havent even got a booking appointment yet,seeing docs tomorrow morning so will see what they say. Im feeling ok....ms is here already...:wacko: but apart from that not bad at all...yet! How about you?:hugs:


----------



## Raggydoll

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Lovely news. Congratulations. x


----------



## kermie219

natasja32 said:


> kermie219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kermie219 said:
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAY! congratulations! ooh man! I can't believe it we can be pregnant together AGAIN! hehe Congrats! don't say anything on my facebook either though still a secret as I have no idea how far I am lol I'm so excited for you!
> 
> OMG woman huge congrats!:happydance::happydance: Can we be bump buddies???:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> we certainly can be! I have my booking appt Monday then a scan at some point next week (haven't had a period in 18months and was on the pill hahaha) but think we are probably right around the same:) can't be more than 6 weeks I wouldn't think! how you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> FAB! I have a bump buddy!:happydance::happydance: I was on the pill too,but didnt take them like i should so stopped.:blush: I havent even got a booking appointment yet,seeing docs tomorrow morning so will see what they say. Im feeling ok....ms is here already...:wacko: but apart from that not bad at all...yet! How about you?:hugs:Click to expand...

Generally I feel pretty good actually! there have been a few really awful days but generally I feel too good :wacko: the 1st bit is always so nerve racking i hate it! Worry about feeling shit....worry about feeling good...it sucks lol but I have the biggest bloat bump! I look like I did when I was 5 months pregnant!!! it's literally HUGE hahaha not going to hide this one for long that is for sure. I skipped the gp and just called the community midwives lol still had the number in my phone :blush:


----------



## natasja32

kermie219 said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kermie219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kermie219 said:
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAY! congratulations! ooh man! I can't believe it we can be pregnant together AGAIN! hehe Congrats! don't say anything on my facebook either though still a secret as I have no idea how far I am lol I'm so excited for you!
> 
> OMG woman huge congrats!:happydance::happydance: Can we be bump buddies???:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> we certainly can be! I have my booking appt Monday then a scan at some point next week (haven't had a period in 18months and was on the pill hahaha) but think we are probably right around the same:) can't be more than 6 weeks I wouldn't think! how you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> FAB! I have a bump buddy!:happydance::happydance: I was on the pill too,but didnt take them like i should so stopped.:blush: I havent even got a booking appointment yet,seeing docs tomorrow morning so will see what they say. Im feeling ok....ms is here already...:wacko: but apart from that not bad at all...yet! How about you?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Generally I feel pretty good actually! there have been a few really awful days but generally I feel too good :wacko: the 1st bit is always so nerve racking i hate it! Worry about feeling shit....worry about feeling good...it sucks lol but I have the biggest bloat bump! I look like I did when I was 5 months pregnant!!! it's literally HUGE hahaha not going to hide this one for long that is for sure. I skipped the gp and just called the community midwives lol still had the number in my phone :blush:Click to expand...

I feel awfully bloated too. I have terrible gas...:blush: Poor neil.:dohh: I know what you mean about worrying...im on toilet paper watch every time i go to the loo.:wacko: Actually...now that i think about it i still have my mw number too...I wonder if i will be classed as high risk with this pregnancy??:shrug: What did hubby say? Or have you not told him yet?


----------



## pip holder

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

Oh Nat what fabulous news :baby: thrilled for you both chick :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :)


----------



## netty

congratulations


----------



## dragondrums

How exciting!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :)


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!! Screw your MIL!! :rofl:


----------



## pimplebum

many congrats xxx


----------



## Vicyi

Congrats!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Congratulations x


----------



## 3 girlies

oh wow congratulations :yipee:


----------



## Ele

Congrats!


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations!


----------



## hekate

oh wow! huge congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## Justme

Congratulations hunny :hugs:x


----------



## littlebabyboy

Yay congrats!!!! So happy for u!! Stupid MIL!!!


----------



## eclipse

Huge congratulations natasja!! :D


----------



## emmsie27

Huge congratulations hunny, thats fab news!! :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations :)


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## natasja32

My darkest cheapy yet!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ic.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 7


----------



## honeybee2

ooo that looks fantastic!


----------



## randomxx

congrats have a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hadn't seen your digi! CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

awww how lovely. Congrats! x


----------



## dawny690

* How did I not see this!!!! CONGRATS hun xxxx*


----------



## bumski

congratulations hun xx


----------

